# 8 Year old kills 14 pointer in Hart County!



## Wornout Trails (Sep 12, 2005)

A very proud Dad just called me, Chase, his 8 year old son killed a 14 point Buck (140 class, Mike Boyer Taxidermy Royston, Ga. will be doing the mounting), on there soybean farm in Hart County today.  He shot him with a crossbow.  They had seen 5 bucks and had passed on a nice 9 pointer!!  (The soybeans grow some big deer down in this neck of the woods.)  This was Chase's 4th Buck, he had shot a nice 6 pointer when he was 6 yrs old, sitting in his dad's lap 15 ft up a tree in a climbing stand.  Last year he killed two more bucks. 

No, fellows Dad was not doing the aiming or holding the rifle or bow for this young troop! They have been at my shooting range several times in the last few years and it is amazing to watch Chase shoot his scaled down Ruger model 77, in .243 cal.  The boy can outshoot most men that come over to sight in there deer rifles!!  He not only can shoot,
he is a very serious hunter in the stand......

Congratulations to Chase and Nathan Bradley!!  Well done!!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Sep 12, 2005)

Wow!  Good for him! Get us a pic!


----------



## red tail (Sep 12, 2005)

Sounds like a winner.


----------



## marknga (Sep 12, 2005)

How bout that boy? Them are some sho nuff deer hunting fools; Nathan and his boy Chase. Congrats to Chase!

Mark


----------



## Headshot (Sep 12, 2005)

Good information Wornout Trails!   Sounds like that youngster got a buck of a lifetime.  Congratulations to Chase!!


----------



## Hunterrs (Sep 13, 2005)

That is awesome.  Love to see the kids score too!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 13, 2005)

Congrats to Chase!


----------



## beginnersluck (Sep 13, 2005)

Does anyone see being a Prostaffer in his future?  Good job Chase!


----------



## Jasper (Sep 13, 2005)

Awesome! We need to see the pics!


----------



## ryano (Sep 13, 2005)

WOW! Congratulations to that young man!


----------



## Toffy (Sep 13, 2005)

*Could that have won?*

Could that deer have won a truck? What district are you in.


----------



## NATHAN BRADLEY (Sep 14, 2005)

*pictures*

pictures are posted at deer hunting forum


----------

